# New EMT-B Looking for some guidance!



## romy184 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everybody. I just became an EMT-B in New York State recently, and i am looking for some pointers that can put me in the right path to begin my career... I have some questions that i would appreciate if you guys can answer for me.

:huh:
1. Where should I begin?
2. How hard will it be for me to actually get a job?
3. What are some good companies to apply for?
4. Should i start applying online or go to different hospitals and apply in person?
5. Know of any websites of companies that are currently hiring EMT-Bs at Entry level?

Thanx a lot for reading, any additional information that would help me in beginning my career would be greatly appreciated.

Be Safe. ^_^


----------



## 94H (Jun 18, 2011)

Where in NY?


----------



## romy184 (Jun 18, 2011)

94H said:


> Where in NY?


I live in the city area (Bronx)


----------



## 94H (Jun 18, 2011)

I know that Senior Care is big in the Bronx so I would see if they have any openings. There are a ton of IFT companies in NYC and a bunch of 911 companies also. Just off of the top of my head Senior Care, Transcare, Hunter. I know 46Young talks about NS-LIJ hiring EMTs and there are positions posted on their website. 

You could try to get on with a volley squad, or you could look up in Westchester to see if any of the squads or companies up there are hiring. I know some of the volly squads hire people to work for times that they cannot fill shifts


----------



## romy184 (Jun 19, 2011)

94H said:


> I know that Senior Care is big in the Bronx so I would see if they have any openings. There are a ton of IFT companies in NYC and a bunch of 911 companies also. Just off of the top of my head Senior Care, Transcare, Hunter. I know 46Young talks about NS-LIJ hiring EMTs and there are positions posted on their website.
> 
> You could try to get on with a volley squad, or you could look up in Westchester to see if any of the squads or companies up there are hiring. I know some of the volly squads hire people to work for times that they cannot fill shifts


Thanks for the help... I really appreciate it!


----------



## firecoins (Jun 20, 2011)

Citywide, Transcare, Senior Care and Lifeline are all in the Bronx.

Empress is in Yonkers.


----------



## EMT4.0 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Need Job*

I am looking for an EMT-B job in or near the Antelope Valley. Is there anyone out there that can help me?


----------



## MD2BE (Sep 22, 2013)

romy184 said:


> Hey everybody. I just became an EMT-B in New York State recently, and i am looking for some pointers that can put me in the right path to begin my career... I have some questions that i would appreciate if you guys can answer for me.
> 
> :huh:
> 1. Where should I begin?
> ...


did you have any luck? I am also looking for my first gig so to speak lol
any tips?


----------

